# Garcia Y Vega Miniatures Cigar Review - A very good drug store cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I must say if your are daunted by the vast selection of cheap machine made cigars, just look to Garcia Y Vega Miniatures for a good in a pinch smo...

Read the full review here: Garcia Y Vega Miniatures Cigar Review - A very good drug store cigar


----------

